# fibafuse banjo



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

working on my auto feed mud banjo with fibafuse tape holder to keep the fiba from getting my lungs.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Good one Ice! :clap:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> working on my auto feed mud banjo with fibafuse tape holder to keep the fiba from getting my lungs.


That is cool ice ! Try to create an auto-cutter for the homax !


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the end cap...time for the welder


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Careful not to make it too heavy Ice.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Careful not to make it too heavy Ice.


its not...thanks


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this one is my dry bango...but my new one will do both


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

machinemud said:


> That is cool ice ! Try to create an auto-cutter for the homax !


I will work on that ...:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

if this could hold mud and a roll of tape


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

when I dry tape I run a LITTLE water in my banjo...keeps fibas wet...

I think its time to play:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Careful not to make it too heavy Ice.


its made from thin aluminium:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

bad news ...the ff is so strong it cut a hole in the banjo there the tape comes outlooks like I need to make a new one and scrap the homex the plastic cover.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> bad news ...the ff is so strong it cut a hole in the banjo there the tape comes outlooks like I need to make a new one and scrap the homex the plastic cover.


It's taking a long time to cut through my aluminium banjo Ice so maybe try putting a protective strip of metal where it's cutting the homax.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> It's taking a long time to cut through my aluminium banjo Ice so maybe try putting a protective strip of metal where it's cutting the homax.


I will be doing that ...thanks. I think I need to make it so I can replace it. also need to find some new gloves...that ff is some crazy stuff.


----------



## intersound2005 (Dec 8, 2013)

I ran a whole roll of ff through my homax and it kept bunching up and wanting to tear coming out. I like the stuff but wont try angles with it again.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

intersound2005 said:


> I ran a whole roll of ff through my homax and it kept bunching up and wanting to tear coming out. I like the stuff but wont try angles with it again.


you need to change your tip...start off with the black spacer and sand it down it cuts the ff...here is what my tip looks like


----------

